# some pics of archie , my new hog



## col b (May 22, 2009)

hi guys thought i would share some pics of archie he is the latest addition to my hog collection 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/dolphy1/archie.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/dolphy1/archie2.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/dolphy1/archie3.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y132/dolphy1/archie4.jpg

really happy with this guy , he is so adventurous and freindly , really hope he stays like that


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWW!!!congrats he is very cute, hes an egyptian? :| :?:


----------



## col b (May 22, 2009)

thanks and yep he is an egyption long eared , he is the lightest one ive seen though useally they are much darker looking 

cheers col


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is super cute :mrgreen: 
Where did u get him :?: 
You from north america :?:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is so cute!
I love the little floppy ear's.  
Wish I could have an Egyptian hedgie like him.


----------



## col b (May 22, 2009)

thank you all , he is really cute 

iam from the u.k. by the way , and managed to find a breeder after a LOT of searching they are pretty hard to come by over here. compared with pygmy hogs , i just need to find him a female now  , and then continue my search for the elusive indian longeared hedgehog  


cheers col


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable! I am so jealous. We need some of those over here. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! hes adorable!!!
i want one so bad!!! :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

*giddy* I love the floppy eared hedgies!! Way cute!!!


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

wow - I've never seen one like that. He's beautiful... made me smile.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

:shock: i wish i could find a long eared eygption! he is utterly adorable!


----------

